# Can someone tell me the difference? Welk resorts



## Andar (Jan 19, 2009)

We were thinking of staying at either the Lawrence Welk Resort Villas, the Lawrence Welk's Desert Oasis, or the Villas On The Greens at The Welk Resort (seems like there are a couple of "Welk" names). 

I am so confused.    In reading the reviews of these resorts there is rating difference but the amenities are the same or similar.   Also the some of the ratings are old.   

Is this one really large property with separate buildings?   

If you stay in one do you have access tot he amenities in the others?  

Which would you recommend for a couple (no children)?

Any information is much appreciated.


----------



## BevL (Jan 19, 2009)

Andar said:


> We were thinking of staying at either the Lawrence Welk Resort Villas, the Lawrence Welk's Desert Oasis, or the Villas On The Greens at The Welk Resort (seems like there are a couple of "Welk" names).
> 
> I am so confused.    In reading the reviews of these resorts there is rating difference but the amenities are the same or similar.   Also the some of the ratings are old.
> 
> ...



First off Desert Oasis is in Palm Springs area while the other two are in Escondido, not far from the Coast between LA and San Diego.  So first off you need to decide where you want to go.  I'm going to assume that you were intending to stay in Escondido for the following comments.

I've only stayed in the Resort Villas.  Resort Villas and Villas on the Green are basically in the same location.  The Resort Villas are the older units, Villas on the Green are newer.  The Resort Villas are all two bedroom, large and one of the nicest timeshares we've ever stayed in as far as layout goes.  You can use all the amenities at the resort regardless of where you stay.

I believe the newest pool which is kind of designed with children in mind is in the Villas section.  When we stayed there, we never went to that pool, we were two couples and like almost having a pool to ourselves with basically no children - we like kids but the quiet and no splashing is nice.

I'm sure you'll get more info from others, but that's a start.


----------



## gary01 (Jan 19, 2009)

Bev, has covered the difference between the two resorts pretty well.  In addition, when you plan to be here might make a lot of difference.  If you are planning to come in the summer, you definitely want the LW in Escondidio.  It is much too hot in the Palm Springs area.  On the other hand, if you are planning a winter trip, you will want to come to the LW in the desert.  Escondidio can get pretty cool (and wet) during the winter months.

Answer these questions (and what interests you have) and you will likely get more specific answers to your question.

Good luck.


----------



## Andar (Jan 20, 2009)

We are planning a March vacation.   We would like to go into San Diego one day.   

Here is some souce of my confusion.  On II Getaways, they currently have: 

Lawrence Welk's Desert Oasis listed in Cathedral City

Villas on the Greens at the Welk Resort coded as VLW

Another Villas on the Greens at the Welk Resort  coded as VL2   

Lawrence Welk Resort Villas coded as LWR  

Lawrence Welk Resort Villas coded as  LW2  

Where is the theater and entertainment?   It lists it on all of them


----------



## ricoba (Jan 20, 2009)

The theater is at the Escondido location.


----------



## Jaybee (Jan 20, 2009)

As already stated, both the villas and the Villas on the Green are on the same property...as are the new Mountain Villas. The restaurant, theater, and shops are pretty close to both the old villa and the Villas on the Green.  
We prefer the older, original villas for their spaciousness and comfort.  The newer ones are fancier, with more "gingerbread", and more chopped up spaces.  Just my opinion.  (We own there.)


----------



## Icc5 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Owner*

We own there also and prefer the older Villas.  I find that I am able to relax as soon as I walk in the door.  Don't know what it is but pure comfort.
Bart


----------



## Andar (Jan 21, 2009)

Is Lawrence Welk resort the "old villas"   What about the one in Catheral City ?
Does someone have a map of the properties?


----------



## Icc5 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Old - New*



Andar said:


> Is Lawrence Welk resort the "old villas"   What about the one in Catheral City ?
> Does someone have a map of the properties?



We call them the old Villas because they were on the Escondido property first.
You certainly can't tell they are old when you see them.  
We stayed at Welk in catheral City about 5 years ago.  To us, it was just a resort.  Nothing that jumped out at us.
Bart


----------



## Jaybee (Jan 21, 2009)

As has been stated previously, the Cathedral City units are in the desert, far away from Escondido.


----------



## Born2Travel (Jan 21, 2009)

How far is Escondido from San Diego?  More than an hour drive?


----------



## gary01 (Jan 22, 2009)

There is a map of the LW resort at Escondido on this website:  

I don't think there is a map of the LW resort in Cathedral City.  But here is a map of the Escondido resort.  All the pools, theater, restaurants, and shops are within walking distance of all the units.  Some might be a little bit of a hike but all are walkable.


----------



## gary01 (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry, I couldn't attach the map.  I guess I don't know how.


----------



## Jaybee (Jan 22, 2009)

Probably about 45 min., depending on traffic.  Could be less, could be a little more.  Not a bad drive, generally. Jean



Born2Travel said:


> How far is Escondido from San Diego?  More than an hour drive?


----------



## iiderman (Feb 9, 2009)

*Lawrence Welk's Desert Oasis*

Has anyone stayed here recently.  Don't see any reviews/comments that are up to date.  Some reviews on other websites like tripadvisor and RCI's reviews say that this is a property that is run down and not up to Gold Crown standards!  Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Debbyd57 (Feb 9, 2009)

The Lawrence Welk Resort Villas (the old side) is one of our favorite timeshares.  The units are older, but very well kept up and spacious.  The two sides share activities and they have plenty of them.  We also really like the location.  It is close to San Diego and Escondido has a lot to do.  They have a market one day a week that we absolutely loved.  Now that we have moved to the south we are unable to go anymore which is a big bummer.  I cannot say enough good about LW in Escondido.  If you want to learn to golf they have a golf clinic and a shore easy course.   Debby


----------



## RIMike (Feb 9, 2009)

*Desert Oasis*

Is that not in Palm Springs area?  I will be going to the Welk Resorts near San Diego this summer and will be happy to report back. But I thought Desert Oasis was in Palm Springs.


----------



## applegirl (Oct 2, 2009)

We just got back from Lawrence Welk Desert Oasis in Cathedral City, so now we have stayed at both LW resorts in CC and Esconidido.  Boy, are the two resorts different!

I'm not going to write a full review here (although I will write a review of LW Desert Oasis soon), but here is a brief run-down of the differences.

This past spring we were very impressed with the Villas on the Green at the Escondido property.   The units were large and super nice inside, the resort amenities were plentiful and varied and everything was just beautiful.  The resort itself is so large (including the older resort villas and mountain villas), that your choices for activities or pools is just endless.  We also liked the close proximity of the Villas on the Green to the restaurant and check-in area so we could walk over there whenever we wanted.  I don't really have anything negative to say about our stay at the Escondido property.  We are going back on another exchange spring break next year.

The Desert Oasis property we got as a getaway only two weeks prior to arrival.  We typically stay at one of the Marriott properties in Palm Desert, but since this was such a last minute plan, there were no getaways in a one bedroom for the dates we needed.  So for us being use to the Marriott brand, we have fairly high expectations of t/s properties.   The Desert Oasis property is VERY small, only about 10 builidings in all and only one smallish pool area (with no extra bells and whistles for the kids like we are use to).  Our one bedroom unit itself was very nice in size and amenities.  Not really anything to complain about there.   Just that this resort is quite old in style and design and it shows.  Half the units face the parking lot which is not an appealing thing.  In recent years t/s developers have gotton smarter about that and I'm sure they are not built like that nowadays.  Our unit was facing the pool area but only because I called ahead of time and made certain requests about our unit.  My requests were honored to a T, which I was grateful for.
The pool area had very little shade and the only market umbrelllas were in tables, so you can't move them.  No mature trees to provide shade (like over at Marriott Shadow Ridge) at the pool and with kids this is an issue for me.  The pool area was attractive in design and looks with many  palm trees, plenty of chairs and a nice snack bar area.  There were three BBQs at the pool area as well as plenty of tables and chairs where you could eat your BBQ dinner.  There was an adults only lap pool which is a nice touch.  The front desk was very friendly and helpful and the lobby area was attractive and updated.  

Honestly, there wasn't anything inherently wrong with the resort (I'm sure there are many, many people who own there and have been going to years who are perfectly satisfied), it's just that we are so spoiled with staying at places like Marriott Shadow Ridge which are many times nicer that this small, simple resort.   I guess units facing the parking lot was the only major inherent flaw I can think of.  Everything else for us is biased because of the high end t/s we are use to. 

We actually didn't use the resort pool except for a couple of night swims.  We have day use privileges at Marriott Shadow Ridge where we own, so we spent all our days over there and if it hadn't been for that I think we would have been pretty bummed.  We stayed at the Desert Oasis for $300 for the week and actually couldn't stay the whole week so gave three nights to friends of ours who wouldn't otherwise be vacationing, and they really enjoyed it.  For us, Desert Oasis allowed us a 4 night vacation for $300 in a comfortable unit and allowed us to spend time at Marriott Shadow Ridge which is a place we utterly love.  When I look at it that way, I was very happy we went to Desert Oasis!

I think if you are looking for a clean, small quiet resort to relax and don't need fancy pool areas for small kids, you will be fine with this resort.  If you are looking for fancy like the LW property in Escondido or Marriott, you will be disappointed.  For Desert Oasis, it's all about your expectations.

Janna


----------



## NWL (Oct 3, 2009)

Janna,

Nice summary of your stay at Desert Oasis!  I have a question about coping with the lack of shade: is there anything preventing guests from bringing their own shade accessories (umbrella, shade canopy, etc) to the pool areas of a resort?  I assume the rules would be resort specific.

Cheers!


----------



## applegirl (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Nancy!   I suppose you could bring a beach umbrella and try and shove it in the ground by one of the palm trees, but I think it would be hard.  Most of the area around the pool is cement, so not many options anyway.  I'm surprised the owners at Desert Oasis don't insist on HOA buying 6 market umbrellas or so, it would make so much sense.

Over at Shadow Ridge Enclaves BTW, there is still no additional shade around the pool area.  It sure could use 2 dozen market umbrellas.  UGH!

Janna


----------

